
Ask HN: What tech jobs are good for therapists to transition into - uiukillertofu
My partner has been working as a mental health therapist for the past 5 years. Although she loves helping people and her job can be rewarding at times, she is starting to burn out completely. This is mostly due to intense case loads, long hours, lack of support, costly training for licensing, and of course low salaries.<p>She is highly considering a career change but is hesitant because she has no idea what she wants to do. She is incredibly an incredibly brilliant person. So being a software developer, I of course suggested she learns how to code and maybe go from there.  She&#x27;s not opposed to the idea of learning to code, but it&#x27;s important to her that she can still use the skills that she already has as a therapist and apply it to her next role. After some discussion, we concluded that no matter what she goes into, the next career move would have to meet the following criteria:<p>1. Easy-ish transition from therapy
2. A position that is interpersonal and involves helping people
3. Little to no cost training. Learn on the job would be ideal.<p>If anyone has any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated. I would also love to hear from former mental health workers, social workers, therapists, etc. who may have experienced a similar transition.<p>PS. We live in Chicago if you have any ideas or know of any opportunities available in the area :)<p>Thanks!
======
RocketSyntax
Errr, I helped my therapist gf get a promotion to run her program by helping
her identify the programmatic week points of the way her organization runs.

Maybe a UX interaction designer that specializes in Invision? Therapy and UX
would go well and help her learn the game while she builds skills.

